

All you need to know about LXC and Docker metrics - jpetazzo
http://blog.docker.io/2013/10/gathering-lxc-docker-containers-metrics/

======
jpetazzo
All this stuff also applies if you don't want to use LXC, Docker, or any kind
of container. You can put processes in control groups, and get all those
metrics as well.

This is one of the reasons why OpenVZ was initially rejected from being
included into the kernel: all the features (isolations and accounting) were
mixed together, and the kernel maintainers wanted something that could be re-
used in different scopes. It eventually drove the development of LXC, which is
really two completely orthogonal feature sets: namespaces (to perform strict
isolation) and control groups (to account and isolate resources).

